# New Story Commission (NSFW) (OPEN)



## Troy168 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey guys, for those who don't know who I am, I am a writer for a story called: Daily Life with Breeding Pokemon. As I finished up with my latest chapter, I came up with a new story. It'll take place before the events of "Daily Life with Breeding Pokemon" as it'll involve several guys entering the village called: Paradise. The village is filled with Gardevoirs, and not just any Gardevoirs, but female Gardevoirs. As they're exploring the village, they'll come across a Mega Gardevoir in the village and she offers you tea at the place. You can imagine what will happen after that.

As for the characters of the story... That where you'll come in. If you want to take part in the story and experience "Paradise", leave a comment here or give me a P.M at my account. And from there, we'll discuss who he is, how did he get here and is he the dominance guy or the submissive guy. Here are my prices:

$10 CAD: Just the Sex Scene

$25 CAD: Three Sexy Scenes + Sex Scene ($5+ CAD per extra scenes)

$50 CAD: Three Sexy Scenes + Sex Scene + Three Orgy Scenes ($5+ CAD per extra scenes)

I'll take payments through PayPal only.

But there are some things that you must know.


The characters have to be at least 18+


The character has to be a guy.


Shota's are okay but don't expect the possibility that it'll be online.

The date starts on the 15th of January and it'll end on the 15th of February._emphasized text_
(WARNING, IT CONTAINS 18+ STUFF: www.hentai-foundry.com: Hentai Foundry)


----------



## Troy168 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hey guys, I have gone and made three stories example, each containing one of the three choices that you can make, in an attempt to maintain interest. docs.google.com: Village of Paradise Example Story #1 (Warning: Contains NSFW materials)


----------



## Troy168 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey guys! I have made the second story example of the three choices that you can make: docs.google.com: The Village of Paradise Example Story #2 (Warning: Contains NSFW materials)


----------



## Troy168 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey Guys! Here's the last story example for the commission story until I have to close the commission. docs.google.com: The Village of Paradise: Example #3


----------



## Troy168 (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey guys, it's passed the end date and as such, I'm going to close the commission. And with zero commissions with this story, I consider The Village of Paradise to be a failure. I don't know if the commission isn't that popular or if the prices of the commission is too expensive, but one thing for sure is that this is a failed commission.


----------



## Jetharius (Mar 14, 2019)

Troy, I feel like your trying to accomplish two goals here, one, continue your passion which is great.  And two, turn your passion into a method of making money which is perfectly understandable.  I think that your conflict comes in attempting to utilize the second as a way to validate your first.  What your trying to accomplish here is basically just a YCH comission in writing.  In my opinion, it would be best for you to search out some of your follower base for interest and leave the request open if you would like to pursue your second goal.  Tossing a fishing line into the water and reeling it in once doesn't mean there isn't any fish.  

Also keep in mind that the written circle in the FA community does not see as much light as the visual ones, due to the nature of the art form.  By vice of that predicament be open to just collaborations or run a raffle and try to expand your audience.  I think the most effective however would be to look at collaborating with an artist for a paired picture and story YCH.  

Best Wishes.


----------

